# Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, janvier...



## golf (19 Décembre 2004)

*A partir de janvier 2005

chaque 3è jeudi de chaque mois : 

la bouffe du mois*


*Dates du 1er quadrimestre 2005* ​


*20 janvier*
*17 février*
*17 mars*
*21 avril*
 







Premier quadrimestre 2005 ​
20 janvier
17 février
17 mars
21 avril


Le lieu du tout premier RV [20 janvier] :

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré 
75001 PARIS 








​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- 
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
-
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 
-


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
-
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 
-


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
-
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 
-


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
- Pitchfork 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  
- 
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
-
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
- 
-


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2005)

Je sais pas encore quand... mais je compte bien faire un saut par Paris avant l'AppleExpo, histoire de croquer une morce avec vous...    Je verrai mes disponibilités, avril, mai?  

Have fun.


----------



## Bassman (6 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
- Pitchfork 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bassman  
- 
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
-
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 
-
-


----------



## iTof (6 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
- Pitchfork 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  Bassman
- 
-

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_ 
-
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
- 
-


----------



## lumai (6 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
  - Pitchfork 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - Bassman  
  - Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
  -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  -
  - 
  -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
  - 
  -


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - Bassman  
  - Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
  -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  -
  - 
  -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
  - 
  -


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2005)

'sont p&#234;t&#233;s de thunes chez les MacG&#233;n&#233;ens pour aller bouffer rue du March&#233; St-Honor&#233; !!   On comprend pourquoi ils ont des Macs !  

tr&#234;ve de plaisanterie, je vous souhaite une joyeuse s&#244;terie (cf ast&#233;rix) et en profite pour pr&#233;venir Bibi78 et consorts que je r&#233;cap&#233;p&#234;te, pendant ma semaine de c&#233;libat forc&#233; ('cause je suis pas assez pay&#233; ni assez fou pour aller voir moi aussi si la Neva est bien gel&#233; &#224; cette &#233;poque de l'ann&#233;e...  )

post&#233; par un Golf : [H&#233;, h&#233;, censur&#233;, pas de pub clandestine ]
_edit  : super, pas de concurrence ? _
amusez-vous bien

fais pas la gueule alain, t'es plus beau quand tu souris !


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ...fais pas la gueule alain, t'es plus beau quand tu souris !


Moi, faire la gueule :rateau: 
mdr
C'est pas grave, t'es pas oblig&#233; de tout comprendre 

_edit : toi non plus, d'ailleurs, tu ne comprends pas grand chose... malgr&#233; ton grand &#226;ge mais tu sais bien : le temps ne fait rien &#224; l'affaire..._


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







 - golf
 - Lemmy
 - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
 - Pitchfork 
 - Macinside

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - Bassman  
  - Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
  -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  -
  - 
  -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
  - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...   )
  -


----------



## twenty (7 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
- Pitchfork 
- Macinside

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bassman 
- Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
- Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
-
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
- Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
-


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> 'sont pêtés de thunes chez les MacGénéens pour aller bouffer rue du Marché St-Honoré !!   On comprend pourquoi ils ont des Macs !



Ce restau ne peut être que moins cher que le dernier qu'on a fait. C'est pas une question d'emplacement... Faut arrêter avec les a priori à deux balles


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Ce restau ne peut être que moins cher que le dernier qu'on a fait. C'est pas une question d'emplacement... Faut arrêter avec les a priori à deux balles



faut surtout arrêter avec le vin  :love:


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
- Pitchfork 
- Macinside
- Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bassman 
- Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
- Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
-
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
- Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
-


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> faut surtout arrêter avec le vin  :love:



Promis. Pas plus d'une bouteille par personne    (pas les gros yeux Golf... please, :rose: )
Et faudra qu'on regarde l'heure pour pas louper son dernier métro...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Promis. Pas plus d'une bouteille par personne    (pas les gros yeux Golf... please, :rose: )
> Et faudra qu'on regarde l'heure pour pas louper son dernier métro...



M'en fous, moi je rentre à pied, j'habite à 200m


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, moi je rentre à pied, j'habite à 200m



justement, ils sont dur les 200 derniers mètre


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)



bienvenue twenty 




			
				fabienr a dit:
			
		

> M'en fous, moi je rentre à pied, j'habite à 200m



j'ai fait la route à pieds la dernière fois 




			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement, ils sont dur les 200 derniers mètre



oui, en plus j'avais envie de pisser...    :rateau:


----------



## teo (7 Janvier 2005)

Bienvenue Twenty, tu sais, on est tous le newbie de quelqu'un 
Je te conseille de chercher des portraits de nos frimousses quand même pour nous repérer, surtout si on arrive à être un certain nombre. Ce sera plus facile, surtout qu'on se parle par nos prénoms et pas par nos pseudos 
J'ai mis du temps à comprendre qui était FanREM la dernière fois alors que lui m'a sorti mon prénom dans la seconde où il est entré dans la salle ! J'étais soufflé !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je te conseille de chercher des portraits de nos frimousses quand même pour nous repérer,



conseil judicieux   

... et facile à suivre: je suis le plus beau    :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> conseil judicieux
> 
> ... et facile à suivre: je suis le plus beau    :affraid:  :rateau:



et le mec qui boule rouge le plus judicieusement.   

T'auras plein de truc à raconter à ce souper....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et le mec qui boule rouge le plus judicieusement.
> 
> T'auras plein de truc à raconter à ce souper....



merci du compliment 

... et si tu es des nôtres, bienvenue


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> et le mec qui boule rouge le plus judicieusement.
> 
> T'auras plein de truc à raconter à ce souper....



tu passe sur paris paul ?


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu passe sur paris paul ?



Pas dans l'immédiat mais certainement une fois avant l'AppleExpo.


----------



## Yip (7 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas dans l'immédiat mais certainement une fois avant l'AppleExpo.





 Je croyais qu'on disait :

Pas dans l'immédiat mais certainement avant l'AppleExpo, une fois.


----------



## Foguenne (7 Janvier 2005)




----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...   )  -


Après avoir testé et discuté de cela pendant le dernier trimestre 2004, c'est un choix collectif de faire cela en semaine  Le jeudi, là encore un choix collectif 
L'un des objectif est justement de ne pas trop s'attarder 
Maintenant nous avons aussi à l'étude des bouffes régulières samedi ou dimanche à thèmes, mais çà, on en reparlera   



			
				twenty a dit:
			
		

> - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)


Ces bouffes régulières ont justement pour but d'accueillir plein de nouveaux parmi nous 

Pour se reconnaître ce ne sera pas bien difficile, le restaurant n'est pas bien grand ; de plus il y a de fortes chance pour que nous soyons assez nombreux pour réserver la salle du 1er étage pour nous seuls


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







 - golf
 - Lemmy
 - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
 - Pitchfork 
 - Macinside
 - Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
 - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)
 - Yvos (inch'allah)

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
 -
 - 
 -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
 - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
 -


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2005)

Pour celle du 20 janvier, ca devrait aller.

Mais pour les autres, on verra. J'ai pas envie que ca devienne systématique pour moi, sinon le plaisir de venir ne sera plus.


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2005)

3 em jeudi de chaque mois bass


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pour celle du 20 janvier, ca devrait aller.
> 
> Mais pour les autres, on verra. J'ai pas envie que ca devienne systématique pour moi, sinon le plaisir de venir ne sera plus.




Pour ma part, je ne serai pas là à tous les coups non plus, mais le principe est sympa: agrandir un peu le "noyau de base" des parisiens Macgéens


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> 3 em jeudi de chaque mois bass


Surtout que pour celle du printemps on cherche un champ de fleurs


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que pour celle du printemps on cherche un champ de fleurs



Va falloir monter plus au nord alors...


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







 - golf
 - Lemmy
 - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
 - Pitchfork 
 - Macinside
 - Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
 - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)
 - Yvos (inch'allah)
 - Nexka 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
 -
 - 
 -

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
 - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )


----------



## Spyro (7 Janvier 2005)

Mais pourquoiiiiiiiii a-t-il attendu que je parte à Lille pour faire ça ??













En plus je suis à Paris le 22, mais je pourrai jamais justifier à mon chef de partir en week end 2 jours en avance  

Prenez un diabolo menthe à ma santé 
_(Ou une menthe à l'eau hein je suis pas sectaire)_


----------



## golf (7 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoiiiiiiiii a-t-il attendu que je parte à Lille pour faire ça ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant nous avons aussi à l'étude des bouffes régulières samedi ou dimanche à thèmes, mais çà, on en reparlera


Mouala


----------



## Cillian (7 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







 - golf
 - Lemmy
 - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
 - Pitchfork 
 - Macinside
 - Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
 - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)
 - Yvos (inch'allah)
 - Nexka 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
 - Cillian (soucis d'horaires. Si je ne peux pas venir en Janvier, je serai présent en Février).
 - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
 - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )


----------



## nektarfl (7 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
- Pitchfork 
- Macinside
- Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bassman 
- Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
- Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

-
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
- Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
- Nektarfl (Mais pourquoi un jeudi, je travaille le lendemain et j'habite pas à coté !!! ... pour l'instant....)


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Janvier 2005)

Hullo,



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir testé et discuté de cela pendant le dernier trimestre 2004, c'est un choix collectif de faire cela en semaine  Le jeudi, là encore un choix collectif
> L'un des objectif est justement de ne pas trop s'attarder
> Maintenant nous avons aussi à l'étude des bouffes régulières samedi ou dimanche à thèmes, mais çà, on en reparlera



Merci pour ta réponse Golf.
Que ce soit en semaine ne me dérange pas, voir m'arrange. C'est juste que ce soit le jeudi. Ce soir-là, sauf pendant l'été, c'est sûûûr, je ne pourrais jamais venir du fait d'autres activités. (Digression: allez savoir pourquoi, mais le jeudi semble un jour couru par tous ceux qui organisent des réunions   )

Tiens sinon question: pour l'addition, vous faites comment? Division ou chacun sa part?

Une prochaien fois!

A.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Janvier 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Hullo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il n'y a pas de jour idéal : X aura ping-pong le mardi, W macramé le mercredi, Y partira en week-end le vendredi, ... Le jeudi est le milieu de la semaine d'où jour charnière.

Pour l'addition Murielle Robin se déplace


----------



## golf (8 Janvier 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tiens sinon question: pour l'addition, vous faites comment? Division ou chacun sa part?


Dans les faits, comme tout le monde prend quasiment la même chose, la division 
Si un moineau picore, comme vu à la dernière de Lausanne, là, effectivement Murielle Robin intervient pour un décompte 

Dans l'idée, que ce soit du groupe parisien ou lausannois, nous sommes tous conscients qu'il peut y avoir des gens (étudiants ou autres) qui ont un pouvoir économique plus faible et nous acceptons une certaine solidarité


----------



## lumai (8 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...
  - Lumai (finalement je peux  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)
 -

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  - Cillian (soucis d'horaires. Si je ne peux pas venir en Janvier, je serai présent en Février).
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




 - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
 - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
 - Nektarfl (Mais pourquoi un jeudi, je travaille le lendemain et j'habite pas à coté !!! ... pour l'instant....)


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Janvier 2005)

Hullo,




			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de jour idéal : X aura ping-pong le mardi, W macramé le mercredi, Y partira en week-end le vendredi, ... Le jeudi est le milieu de la semaine d'où jour charnière.


Baah vi je m'en doute bien. Moi aussi j'ai essayé d'organiser des rencontres avec plus d'une personne... 
Mais euh perso, pour moi le jour charnière c'est plus le mercredi. 



			
				Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'addition Murielle Robin se déplace


Et vous serez combien à prendre une formule?




			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans les faits, comme tout le monde prend quasiment la même chose, la division


Donc si je comprends bien il faut boire comme deux?   

Rah làlàlà! ça m'aurait bien dit tout d'même...

A.


----------



## Grug (9 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...
  - Lumai (finalement je peux  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)
 - Grug (je suis nul pour les previsions à long terme  )

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  - Cillian (soucis d'horaires. Si je ne peux pas venir en Janvier, je serai présent en Février).
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
  - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
  - Nektarfl (Mais pourquoi un jeudi, je travaille le lendemain et j'habite pas à coté !!! ... pour l'instant....)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (9 Janvier 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Donc si je comprends bien il faut boire comme deux?
> 
> Rah làlàlà! ça m'aurait bien dit tout d'même...
> 
> A.



Mince alors on a été démasqué      

Plus sérieusement le but n'est pas de se rendre torchon carpette comme dirait les inconnus     Mais contrairement aux cyclistes professionnels, nous n'avons pas l'outrecuidance de prétendre carburer à l'eau claire (à part le pantalon de Fabien  Merci qui ? Mackie )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> - Grug (je suis nul pour les previsions à long terme  )



iCal avec alertes adéquates   

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

*on insiste, justement !*


----------



## Adrienhb (9 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Mince alors on a été démasqué
> 
> Plus sérieusement le but n'est pas de se rendre torchon carpette comme dirait les inconnus     Mais contrairement aux cyclistes professionnels, nous n'avons pas l'outrecuidance de prétendre carburer à l'eau claire (à part le pantalon de Fabien  Merci qui ? Mackie )



Euuuh persooo, j'ai cette outrecuidance...   

C'est au dîner que j'aurais bien voulu venir... 'fin bon.... un jouuuuur p'tet...

Tcho-o,

A.


----------



## Nexka (9 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...
  - Lumai (finalement je peux  )
  - Nexka

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - Bassman 
 - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)
  - Grug (je suis nul pour les previsions à long terme  )

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  - Cillian (soucis d'horaires. Si je ne peux pas venir en Janvier, je serai présent en Février).
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
  - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
  - Nektarfl (Mais pourquoi un jeudi, je travaille le lendemain et j'habite pas à coté !!! ... pour l'instant....)


----------



## chagregel (10 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...
  - Lumai (finalement je peux  )
  - Nexka

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)
 - Grug (je suis nul pour les previsions à long terme  )
 - chagregel (si vous êtes sages   )

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  - Cillian (soucis d'horaires. Si je ne peux pas venir en Janvier, je serai présent en Février).
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
  - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
  - Nektarfl (Mais pourquoi un jeudi, je travaille le lendemain et j'habite pas à coté !!! ... pour l'instant....)


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Janvier 2005)

Chag' on est sages, tu peux venir.   
Bassman, j'insiste lourdement! 
Grug, c'est pas du long terme, c'est la semaine prochaine
Twenty, bienvenue!


----------



## bengilli (12 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
- Pitchfork 
- Macinside
- Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bassman 
- Lumai (je sais pas encore si je pourrai  )
- Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
-
- 
-

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
- Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
- Nektarfl (Mais pourquoi un jeudi, je travaille le lendemain et j'habite pas à coté !!! ... pour l'instant....)
- Bengilli (taf et soirée déjà prévue...)
-


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...
  - Lumai (finalement je peux  )
  - Nexka

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)
 - Grug (je suis nul pour les previsions à long terme  )
 - chagregel (si vous êtes sages   )

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  - Cillian (soucis d'horaires. Si je ne peux pas venir en Janvier, je serai présent en Février).
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
  - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
  - Nektarfl (Mais pourquoi un jeudi, je travaille le lendemain et j'habite pas à coté !!! ... pour l'instant....)
  - Bengilli (taf et soirée déjà prévue...)


----------



## Cillian (13 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR (el Fabulous Fab)
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo (avec ou sans accent mais sans je préfère). Et j'insiste pour ceux/celles qui suivent...
  - Lumai (finalement je peux  )
  - Nexka
  - Cillian (finalement je serai là vers 21 h 30  )

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Twenty (pouquoi pas en effet avoir un newbie parmi vous...)
 - Grug (je suis nul pour les previsions à long terme  )
 - chagregel (si vous êtes sages   )

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  - 
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof (pourtant, ce jour là, j'aurai carburé sec   merci et autres dates notées !)
  - Adrienhb (Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi c'est un jeudi? Mais pourquoi...  )
  - Nektarfl (Mais pourquoi un jeudi, je travaille le lendemain et j'habite pas à coté !!! ... pour l'instant....)
  - Bengilli (taf et soirée déjà prévue...)


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2005)

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR 
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo
  - Lumai 
  - Nexka
  - Cillian 

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
___________________________________​
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Twenty 
 - Grug 
 - chagregel 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof 
  - Adrienhb 
  - Nektarfl 
  - Bengilli

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Janvier 2005)

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR 
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo
  - Lumai 
  - Nexka
  - Cillian 

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
___________________________________​
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
 - Bassman 
 - Twenty 
 - Grug 
 - chagregel 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
  - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof 
  - Adrienhb 
  - Nektarfl 
  - Bengilli
  - PoorMonsteR


Comme je l'ai dit à Lemmy, j'habite dans le fin fond des Yvelines et, le lendemain, 3h15 debout !  Mais je penserai à vous     je peux pas

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Janvier 2005)

tiens, on dirait que ça se féminise un peu


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

un peu oui... un tout petit peu...


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

je veux pas dire, mais il y a eu de la perte en ligne...


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

Ben oui mais ça nous dit pas si tu viens... 
 Enfin tu viens, hein ?

 Nan mais bien sûr : Tu viens ! 




 

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
 40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





 Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
 A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







   - golf
   - Lemmy
   - FabienR 
   - Pitchfork 
   - Macinside
   - Teo
   - Lumai 
   - Nexka
   - Cillian 

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
 ___________________________________​ 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - Bassman 
  - Twenty 
  - Grug 
  - chagregel 
 - Yvos

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
   - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




   - iTof 
   - Adrienhb 
   - Nektarfl 
   - Bengilli
   - PoorMonsteR


_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (13 Janvier 2005)

*Yvos ! Yvos ! Yvos !*

Allez, tu viens, fais pas d'histoires... on sait que tu en as *très* envie ! 
C'est pas bien de se faire prier trop longtemps  !


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

oui... genre...



			
				Yvos qui va venir a dit:
			
		

> Ho mais vous m'avez oubliez dans ceux pour lesquels il faut insister...


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

ah ouais, c'est sympa, faut que je vérifie, je crois que j'ai ping pong le jeudi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, c'est sympa, faut que je vérifie, je crois que j'ai ping pong le jeudi



Yvos le ping-pong c'est le mardi   Donc tu viens en plus je dois t'expliquer ce que tu n'a pas compris dans le thread sur ITMS   



			
				pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de jour idéal : X aura ping-pong le mardi, W macramé le mercredi, Y partira en week-end le vendredi, ... Le jeudi est le milieu de la semaine d'où jour charnière.


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)

effectivement, le jeudi soir semble libre....


----------



## lumai (13 Janvier 2005)

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
  40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





  Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
  A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







    - golf
    - Lemmy
    - FabienR 
    - Pitchfork 
    - Macinside
    - Teo
    - Lumai 
    - Nexka
    - Cillian 
 - Yvos

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
  ___________________________________​ 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
   - Bassman 
   - Twenty 
   - Grug 
   - chagregel 

_*Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? *__





, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
    - 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




    - iTof 
    - Adrienhb 
    - Nektarfl 
    - Bengilli
    - PoorMonsteR


_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2005)




----------



## piro (13 Janvier 2005)

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
  40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





  Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
  A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







    - golf
    - Lemmy
    - FabienR 
    - Pitchfork 
    - Macinside
    - Teo
    - Lumai 
    - Nexka
    - Cillian 
    - Yvos
    - Piro

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
  ___________________________________​ 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
   - Bassman 
   - Twenty 
   - Grug 
   - chagregel 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




    - iTof 
    - Adrienhb 
    - Nektarfl 
    - Bengilli
    - PoorMonsteR


_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2005)

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
  40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





  Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
  A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







    - golf
    - Lemmy
    - FabienR 
    - Pitchfork 
    - Macinside
    - Teo
    - Lumai 
    - Nexka
    - Cillian 
    - Yvos
    - Piro
    - Grug 

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
  ___________________________________​ 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
   - Bassman 
   - Twenty 
   - chagregel 


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




    - iTof 
    - Adrienhb 
    - Nektarfl 
    - Bengilli
    - PoorMonsteR


_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Frodon (14 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Vous pouvez me compter également parmis les participants 

A+

Heuuu...
On se prend par la main...
...et on se met dans la liste comme les grands


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
  40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





  Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
  A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







    - golf
    - Lemmy
    - FabienR 
    - Pitchfork 
    - Macinside
    - Teo
    - Lumai 
    - Nexka
    - Cillian 
    - Yvos
    - Piro
    - Grug 
    - Frodon
__

*=> 13*

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
  ___________________________________​ 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
   - Bassman 
   - Twenty 
   - chagregel 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




    - iTof 
    - Adrienhb 
    - Nektarfl 
    - Bengilli
    - PoorMonsteR


_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (14 Janvier 2005)

pas supersticieux au moins ?


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Non.
Ca porte malheur  (trop facile celle-là)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> Ca porte malheur  (trop facile celle-là)



Le meilleur d'entre nous ne compte pas pour 2 ?


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Faut pas pousser non plus !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

je serais peut-être accompagné, donc on sera 14


----------



## Grug (14 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleur d'entre nous ne compte pas pour 2 ?


 non, il compte sur une remise de peine


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (14 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je serais peut-être accompagné, donc on sera 14



moi je ne viens pas donc vous retombez à 13     

en fait je risque d'être accompagné mais j'hésite entre mon épouse et ma maîtresse


----------



## chagregel (14 Janvier 2005)

Je me tate encore, pur etre accompagné, je ne sais pas trop si ma femme va venir, c'est assez difficile de la bouger dans les "AES" depuis qu'elle en a fait une au lou  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> moi je ne viens pas donc vous retombez à 13
> 
> en fait je risque d'être accompagné mais j'hésite entre mon épouse et ma maîtresse



Ammène les deux, ça nous promet une soirée animée 



			
				chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je me tate encore, pur etre accompagné, je ne sais pas trop si ma femme va venir, c'est assez difficile de la bouger dans les "AES" depuis qu'elle en a fait une au lou  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:



Oui, mais au Benett, ce sera forcément plus civilisé


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2005)

c'est un resto végétarien...non, parce que..hein..


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Le vin n'y est que végétarien... pas de vin carnivore... promis...


----------



## FANREM (14 Janvier 2005)

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
  40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





  Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
  A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







    - golf
    - Lemmy
    - FabienR 
    - Pitchfork 
    - Macinside
    - Teo
    - Lumai 
    - Nexka
    - Cillian 
    - Yvos
    - Piro
    - Grug 
    - Frodon
    - Fanrem
__
*14*

Vous voila sauvés, non  :love:  

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
  ___________________________________​ 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
   - Bassman 
   - Twenty 
   - chagregel 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




    - iTof 
    - Adrienhb 
    - Nektarfl 
    - Bengilli
    - PoorMonsteR


_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (14 Janvier 2005)

Ouf ! on aura pas de catastrophe ! tu nous sauves !


----------



## Stargazer (16 Janvier 2005)

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
  40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





  Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
  A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







    - golf
    - Lemmy
    - FabienR 
    - Pitchfork 
    - Macinside
    - Teo
    - Lumai 
    - Nexka
    - Cillian 
    - Yvos
    - Piro
    - Grug 
    - Frodon
    - Fanrem
__
*14*

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
  ___________________________________​ 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
   - Bassman 
   - Twenty 
   - chagregel 
   - Stargazer (mais c'est un tâtement très proche du oui j'y serais ...  )


*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




    - iTof 
    - Adrienhb 
    - Nektarfl 
    - Bengilli
    - PoorMonsteR


_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (16 Janvier 2005)

Parce que si c'est que ça pas de problème ! 

  Hein ?

  Bon c'est d'accord ? 
  tu viens le 20 !

  Oublie pas tes bouclettes, ton jupon et le chapeau de paille.

  Les moutons, brebis et autre boucs tu peux les laisser à la bergerie... _à moins que quelqu'un n'ai une fringale de méchoui... 

_Ha oui finalement c'est une bonne idée.. amène aussi un agneau, ça pourra toujours servir ! 


 Bon à jeudi alors !


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2005)

j'suis désolé :rose: (je sais, j'ai gueulé parce que j'avais disparu des listes..), je vais pas pouvoir venir cette fois en fait...arghhhhhh..

ça sera pour le mois prochain..






Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
  40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





  Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
  A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- golf
- Lemmy
- FabienR 
- Pitchfork 
- Macinside
- Teo
- Lumai 
- Nexka
- Cillian 
- Piro
- Grug 
- Frodon
- Fanrem
__
*13*

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
  ___________________________________​
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- Bassman 
- Twenty 
- chagregel 
- Stargazer (mais c'est un tâtement très proche du oui j'y serais ...  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- iTof 
- Adrienhb 
- Nektarfl 
- Bengilli
- PoorMonsteR
- Yvos

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

Bha c'était bien la peine de raler !


----------



## teo (17 Janvier 2005)

faut juste confirmation de la bergère et on reste à 14 alors...


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bha c'était bien la peine de raler !


 
ba ouais, je sais bien, mais tu sais, des fois, les impondérables de la vie conjugale...

ça sera pour la prochaine!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba ouais, je sais bien, mais tu sais, des fois, les impondérables de la vie conjugale...
> 
> ça sera pour la prochaine!



la prochaine ? Tu parles de la prochaine réunion ou de la prochaine source d'impondérables de vie conjugale


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la prochaine ? Tu parles de la prochaine réunion ou de la prochaine source d'impondérables de vie conjugale


 
je verrais s'il y a un lien de causalité. pour l'instant, mes statistiques se basent sur 1 événement


----------



## purestyle (18 Janvier 2005)

Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
    40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





    Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
    A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR 
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo
  - Lumai 
  - Nexka
  - Cillian 
  - Piro
  - Grug 
  - Frodon
  - Fanrem
__
*13*

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
    ___________________________________​ 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - Bassman 
  - Twenty 
  - chagregel 
  - Stargazer (mais c'est un tâtement très proche du oui j'y serais ...  )

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof 
  - Adrienhb 
  - Nektarfl 
  - Bengilli
  - PoorMonsteR
  - Yvos
  - purestyle (fuck, juste ce jeudi là...)

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (18 Janvier 2005)

Bon pour vous éviter d'être à 13 à table je me joindrai à vous !  
C'est pas la peine de me remercier ...   

A Jeudi 







Jeudi 20 janvier 2005

Café Bennett
    40 pl Marché St Honoré - 75001 PARIS 





    Réservation faite au nom de MacGénération 
    A partir de 19h30 salle du 1er étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR 
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo
  - Lumai 
  - Nexka
  - Cillian 
  - Piro
  - Grug 
  - Frodon
  - Fanrem
  - Stargazer
__
*14*

SVP dénombrez vous exactement avant mardi 18/01 18h, les murs ne sont pas extensibles 
    ___________________________________​ 
*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
  - Bassman 
  - Twenty 
  - chagregel 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




  - iTof 
  - Adrienhb 
  - Nektarfl 
  - Bengilli
  - PoorMonsteR
  - Yvos
  - purestyle (fuck, juste ce jeudi là...)

_________________________________
*Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.* 
_ Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2005)

*Je viens, c'est** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







  - golf
  - Lemmy
  - FabienR 
  - Pitchfork 
  - Macinside
  - Teo
  - Lumai 
  - Nexka
  - Cillian 
  - Piro
  - Grug 
  - Frodon
  - Fanrem
  - Stargazer
__
*14*

 Cette liste est donc acquise 

Si vous venez avec votre femme, compagne, maîtresse(s), mari, compagnon, amant(s) (*) vous l'hébergerez sur vos genoux  :rateau: Bon ! Un copain, une copine déjà inscrit peut se dévouer ​
_* : rayer la ou les mentions inutiles _


----------



## chagregel (19 Janvier 2005)

Ah merde j'ai raté la date limite.. tant pis


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde j'ai raté la date limite.. tant pis



Oublie pas non plus d'organiser ton AES...  

PS: pour la bouffe à Paris, je vais venir dans les prochains mois... février, mars, avril, mais? Je sais pas encore... :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oublie pas non plus d'organiser ton AES...
> 
> PS: pour la bouffe à Paris, je vais venir dans les prochains mois... février, mars, avril, mais? Je sais pas encore... :love:



attend que je vienne en suisse :love:


----------



## lumai (19 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde j'ai raté la date limite.. tant pis



bah 14 -/+ 1...
il devrait bien y avoir un coin de table où te caser !


----------



## golf (19 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde j'ai raté la date limite.. tant pis





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> bah 14 -/+ 1...
> il devrait bien y avoir un coin de table où te caser !


Mouai, on va bien te trouver une ch'tite place  :rateau:


----------



## iTof (19 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> bah 14 -/+ 1...
> il devrait bien y avoir un coin de table où te caser !


 > pour Stargazer...  arrive à l'heure alors  ou alors pousse la plante 
Bon, c'est avec un grand regret que je ne serai pas avec vous ce soir là... mais qu'est-ce que je dis moi ? J'ai un super truc ce soir- là 
Bonne bouffe !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Janvier 2005)

Oui je préviens ! Je veux être éloigné de toute plante !!!


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> ...Je veux être éloigné de toute plante !!!


C'est noté...
Les filles, tenez vous loin de lui  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (20 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est noté...
> Les filles, tenez vous loin de lui  :rateau:




Que dire si ce n'est ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2005)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, je serai en retard. j'arrive vers 20h30    :rose:


----------



## chagregel (20 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouai, on va bien te trouver une ch'tite place  :rateau:



Ok, alors je viens


----------



## Spyro (20 Janvier 2005)

OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN






Snif.

Passez une bonne soirée. *



*


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Janvier 2005)

On te mettra les photos en ligne


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN


Je vote pour une bouffe "Tigres et Dragons(*)" un vendredi ou samedi soir de février ou mars  

* : tous modèles, petits et grands


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un verre à ta santé, c'est promis


----------



## iTof (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un verre à ta santé, c'est promis


 j'boirai à la votre


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'boirai à la votre



tu n 'as pas déjà commencé


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> j'boirai à la votre



30 en ton honneur  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> 30 en ton honneur  :rateau:



30 verres


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> 30 verres



à raison d'un par an, on fêtera aussi sa retraite  :rateau:


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

Quel bordel en ville... si vous devez passer par des voies terrestres, envisagez la solution souterraine... en tout cas je viens de vers République et c'est une horreur.

j'aime le métro 

Vivement qu'on boive !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Quel bordel en ville... si vous devez passer par des voies terrestres, envisagez la solution souterraine... en tout cas je viens de vers République et c'est une horreur.
> 
> j'aime le métro
> 
> Vivement qu'on boive !



Message de Madame Pitchfork :

Qu'il ne boive pas trop, il peut encore servir


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2005)




----------



## chagregel (20 Janvier 2005)

Bon Alain, j'espére que tu m'en voudra pas mais:
-Je vais etre en retard, vers 20h30 certainement
-Je viens avec marcant

Mouala :rose::love:


----------



## golf (20 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon Alain, j'espére que tu m'en voudra pas mais:
> -Je vais etre en retard, vers 20h30 certainement
> -Je viens avec marcant


Tu ne seras pas le seul à c't'heure là 
Doit on préparer les plumes et le goudron


----------



## teo (20 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Message de Madame Pitchfork :
> 
> Qu'il ne boive pas trop, il peut encore servir




Tu connais la classique au moment de se coucher ?

[Mode voix endormi on] Tu sens l'alcool... :sleep: [voix endormie of]]

Et là, il y a le plafond qui fait le guignol sans que tu lui aies rien demandé...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

prem's


----------



## purestyle (21 Janvier 2005)

alors c'était bien ? dire que y'en a qui bossent ce soir...


----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

calme mais serein


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

paris la nuit, ça roule bien en fait


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2005)

Les tofs, les tofs...  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)




----------



## Grug (21 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Message de Madame Pitchfork :
> 
> Qu'il ne boive pas trop, il peut encore servir


 sans doute, mais à quoi ?




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les tofs, les tofs...  :love:


 demain  

fachte, je suis à la limite du floud moi


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

Ben wouala...
Merci à tous d'être venu 
Excellente ambiance, comme d'hab   

Bon des photos demain ou samedi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben wouala...
> Merci à tous d'être venu
> Excellente ambiance, comme d'hab
> 
> Bon des photos demain ou samedi



et même des images qui bougent   

_si fabien est en état de marche demain..._  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et même des images qui bougent
> 
> _si fabien est en état de marche demain..._  :rateau:



Ca c'est pas gagné ...  

Sinon excellente soirée !!! Merci à tous !


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Bon pfff je suis enfin rentrée 

alors je suis bien contente de n'aimer que le rosé, parce que juste en vous quittant, je me suis fait arréter par la police  :hein: qui m'ont fait soufler dans le ballon...  :hein:  :hein: C'est sur, si j'avais pris un verre de rouge, je serais cuite à l'heure qu'il est    

VIVE LE ROSE!!!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon pfff je suis enfin rentrée
> 
> alors je suis bien contente de n'aimer que le rosé, parce que juste en vous quittant, je me suis fait arréter par la police  :hein: qui m'ont fait soufler dans le ballon...  :hein:  :hein: C'est sur, si j'avais pris un verre de rouge, je serais cuite à l'heure qu'il est
> 
> VIVE LE ROSE!!!!!!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

>



Oui enfin bon...  :hein:    Du coup ça m'a pertubé, et je me suis perdue!!   
Enfin bon tout c'était bien passé à l'aller, fallait bien que je me perde une fois ce soir


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _si fabien est en état de marche demain..._  :rateau:


Si, si, cela devrait aller, il va juste un peu arquer


----------



## Spyro (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon pfff je suis enfin rentrée


Paf 1000 
Et sinon c'était bien ?
Je vous ai pas trop manqué ?


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ...soufler dans le ballon...


Heuuu, dans un ballon de rouge, on souffle pas, on aspire 







			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai pas trop manqué ?


Si ma poule, mais du coup, on a beaucoup trinqué à ta santé :rateau: 

Mais aussi, à nos escaliers, nos chevaux, nos... ​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Paf 1000
> Et sinon c'était bien ?
> Je vous ai pas trop manqué ?



bravo pour les 1000 de l'Aviron Bayonnais   

on va faire en sorte que tu puisses être parmi nous une prochaine fois  



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Si, si, cela devrait aller, il va juste un peu arquer



:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid: 

ça va pas, non    

vais réveiller mes voisins    :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si ma poule, mais du coup, on a beaucoup trinqué à ta santé :rateau:
> 
> Mais aussi, à nos escaliers, nos chevaux, nos... ​



Oui à en faire  chavirer les tables ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui à en faire  chavirer les tables ...



on ne doit pas dire du mal d'un modo après le couvre feu   :rateau:


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin bon...  :hein:    Du coup ça m'a pertubé, et je me suis perdue!!
> Enfin bon tout c'était bien passé à l'aller, fallait bien que je me perde une fois ce soir



mais que fait la police ?


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

Très bonne soirée pour ma 2e miniAES... je me sens encore un peu nioubz mais les _anciens_ (au sens figuré bien sûr !) décontractent l'ambiance très vite... On a heureusement calmé le jeu par rapport à la dernière fois côté liquide (ah, cette serveuse voulait pas nous servir à boire... qui lui avait fait passé le mot ? Golf ?  ), ce qui fait que j'ai la forme ce matin 
Pas grand chose côté pics de mon côté, j'ai que mon T610. Pas très pro, ça ! enfin ça suit

Fabienr a sorti le grand jeu et sa Steady_pastantqueça?!_Cam pour un panoramique des plus audacieux, on attend avec impatience  :affraid:  le résultat...

Macinside a mitraillé, on a hâte de voir qui 



_Vous pourrez reconnaitre un demi Pitchfork (sorry Didier), un fanREM, un Chagregel, un Marcant, un Cillian et un demi Grug (sorry Grégoire) et sur la quasi-identique, un Grug entier et une presqu'entière Nexka... Et sur la dernière: Mackie sans ses lunettes, Stargazer sans ses bouclettes, Lumai au fond avec Fabienr, invisible...
_


----------



## Nexka (21 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Paf 1000
> Et sinon c'était bien ?
> Je vous ai pas trop manqué ?




Ehhhh   Mais oui je suis passée à 1000   Tip top!! Et dans mon millième post je dit "VIVE LE ROSE"    :hein: 

Bon ben voilà il m'a fallut presque 2 ans de floodage intensif pour avoir 1000 posts    :love: 




ps: Merci mon Spyro de me l'avoir dit :love: :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Janvier 2005)

La soirée était très sympa et parfaite pour repartir en pleine forme le lendemain 

En revenant à la maison j'ai eu cette discussion avec mon épouse :

- Tu as mangé une tarte à la fraise ? 
- Ben non il y avait bien une framboise sur la tarte mais pas de fraise.
- Bon alors tu as embrassé quelqu'un qui avait un parfum à la fraise ?   
- Chérie tu peux t'endormir maintenant !
...

On va mettre cela sur son état   La prochaine fois elle viendra pour m'éviter ce genre de discussion et on la placera à côté de Lemmy (ils ont tant à se raconter      )

En y réfléchissant mieux maintenant et avec le Mp de Spyro (merci   ) je comprends mieux cette histoire de fraise


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

Là, j'ai mis en ligne la mini vidéo de l'AES d'hier soir  

Avec des vrais morceaux de caleçon de Chagregel et un sourire de Golf (si, c'est possible, on l'a vu de nos yeux!!!)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et même des images qui bougent
> 
> _si fabien est en état de marche demain..._  :rateau:



Je suis en pleine forme!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Cillian (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Premier AES : une soirée sympa et tout et tout ...
Retour tranquille, aucun controle dans le RER (Bon d'accord on peu pas faire grève, manifester la veille et être en forme la nuit suivante   ).

Merci  et rendez-vous le mois prochain.


----------



## FANREM (21 Janvier 2005)

Une AES bien sympa, et le champ des participant(e)s s'aggrandit :love:

Je ne sais pas comment on fait mais a chaque fois, on en a plus cher en boissons que de nourriture

Et pour la prochaine fois aussi, ne pas choisir un resto situé en face du commissariat, ca peut etre fatal a certains


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> --------------------
> J'ai vu : R.E.M, Linkin Park, Overhead, NoFx, Rancid, Jane's Addiction, P. Smith, M. Manson, Moby, Doves, Staind, AFI, Korn, White Stripes, Lost Prophets, Funeral for a Friend, Vines, Mest, Evanescence, Warlocks, Corals, QOTSA, BRMC, Dandy Warhols, Good Charlotte, Offspring, etc



... tu peux remplacer etc. par _Greenday_ maintenant !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai mis en ligne la mini vidéo de l'AES d'hier soir
> 
> Avec des vrais morceaux de caleçon de Chagregel et un sourire de Golf (si, c'est possible, on l'a vu de nos yeux!!!)



yep   

bravo


----------



## teo (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai mis en ligne la mini vidéo de l'AES d'hier soir
> 
> Avec des vrais morceaux de caleçon de Chagregel et un sourire de Golf (si, c'est possible, on l'a vu de nos yeux!!!)



On se rend pas compte de ce qu'on est bruyant ! 
En tout cas j'avais raison sur la tenue de ta iSight, on sent le bras qui ondule...: ça floute naturellement ou "it's a feature ? 

Les DVD de tes vacances de Noël sont un vrai régal... 

_Je m'interroge: qu'est-ce qui a bien pu me faire louper le caleçon... Enfin, peut-être la fatigue ou super discussion avec mes voisins... _


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> On se rend pas compte de ce qu'on est bruyant !
> En tout cas j'avais raison sur la tenue de ta iSight, on sent le bras qui ondule...: ça floute naturellement ou "it's a feature ?
> 
> Les DVD de tes vacances de Noël sont un vrai régal...
> ...



C'est la souplesse naturelle de mon bras et le manque de netteté habituel de la iSight qui donnent cet effet.

Content que les DVD vous plaisent


----------



## lumai (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai mis en ligne la mini vidéo de l'AES d'hier soir
> 
> Avec des vrais morceaux de caleçon de Chagregel et un sourire de Golf (si, c'est possible, on l'a vu de nos yeux!!!)





Merci Fabien :love:


----------



## chagregel (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> C'est la souplesse naturelle de mon bras et le manque de netteté habituel de la iSight qui donnent cet effet.
> (...)



Et aussi un peu mon calçon...   ...


----------



## Stargazer (21 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai mis en ligne la mini vidéo de l'AES d'hier soir
> 
> Avec des vrais morceaux de caleçon de Chagregel et un sourire de Golf (si, c'est possible, on l'a vu de nos yeux!!!)



Ca mérite un prix ce film 

Et Golf dans un nouveau Blair Witch serait pas mal !    

Merci Fabien


----------



## FANREM (21 Janvier 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ... tu peux remplacer etc. par _Greenday_ maintenant !



J'y avais meme pas pensé   

Mais tu as raison, je vais le faire de ce pas. 
Dommage qu'on soit limité en nbre de caracteres, parce que j'avais de quoi en remplir un max  :love:  :love:


----------



## Marcant (21 Janvier 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi un peu mon calçon...   ...



Et les photos du diner ??


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> Et les photos du diner ??


Les voici, les voilà


----------



## Stargazer (22 Janvier 2005)

Excellent golf !!!


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les voici, les voilà



Parfait Alain...  Pas con l'idée du diapo photo sous iMovie.


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

Bravo    :love: C'est trés bien!!


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les voici, les voilà



j'ai fait pas mal de ces photos


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les voici, les voilà




tres tres tres bien     


je m'installera a coté de qui le jour que je seras avec vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les voici, les voilà



 mais... tu rigoles  :rateau:


----------



## FANREM (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres tres tres bien
> 
> 
> je m'installera a coté de qui le jour que je seras avec vous ?



Il faudrait que tu precises tes motivations    pour qu'on puisse te conseiller

Autrement, on sent comme une petite fatigue (ou un abus d'alcool) en fin de soirée (yeux fermés)


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les voici, les voilà







			
				mackie a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait pas mal de ces photos



 aussi


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tres tres tres bien
> 
> 
> je m'installera a coté de qui le jour que je seras avec vous ?



Personnelement j'étais entre Fabien et Grug, ils ont été tréééés sage    Ca c'est trés bien passé


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Personnelement j'étais entre Fabien et Grug, ils ont été tréééés sage    Ca c'est trés bien passé








 grug était frais ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

en tout cas je peux pas m'assoir a coté de fabien, 
il y a toujours  lumai a ses cotés     



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> grug était frais ?




bah....un poisson dehors de l'eau ....


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas je peux pas m'assoir a coté de fabien,
> il y a toujours  lumai a ses cotés



on t'invite au prochain repas


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas je peux pas m'assoir a coté de fabien,
> il y a toujours  lumai a ses cotés




Bah tu te mettras de l'autre coté..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> grug était frais ?



on avait ouvert la fenêtre pour éviter la surchauffe  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> on avait ouvert la fenêtre pour éviter la surchauffe  :rateau:



heureusement que les services vétérinaires ne sont pas passer


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

en fait, si, mais ils ont controlé Nexka :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> en fait, si, mais ils ont controlé Nexka :rateau:



je sais pas pourquoi, mais au prochain repas on va avoir du poisson tranché au sabre laser


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas pourquoi, mais au prochain repas on va avoir du poisson tranché au sabre laser



Bah non, par là il veut dire que je suis fraiche et saîne   

D'ailleurs comment ça se fait que vous vous etes pas fait controler les autres???  Ils étaient juste à la sortie du marché!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Stargazer (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, par là il veut dire que je suis fraiche et saîne
> 
> D'ailleurs comment ça se fait que vous vous etes pas fait controler les autres???  Ils étaient juste à la sortie du marché!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:



C'est la force du pièton ça !!!


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, par là il veut dire que je suis fraiche et saîne




le coquin  il a bien raison en tout cas 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs comment ça se fait que vous vous etes pas fait controler les autres???  Ils étaient juste à la sortie du marché!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:



j'étais équiper d'une carte orange


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'étais équiper d'une carte orange







> C'est la force du pièton ça !!!



J'étais pas la seule en voiture quand même    :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs comment ça se fait que vous vous etes pas fait controler les autres???  Ils étaient juste à la sortie du marché!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:



j'ai veillé à ce que le golf ait un comportement correct


----------



## Stargazer (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'étais pas la seule en voiture quand même    :mouais:



Y'avait aussi grug il me semble .... Mais bon quand tu vois un poisson au volant t'es tellement surpris que tu penses pas à contrôler. Forcément ...!


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, par là il veut dire que je suis fraiche et saîne



tout à fait.



> D'ailleurs comment ça se fait que vous vous etes pas fait controler les autres???  Ils étaient juste à la sortie du marché!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:



Ah ? je les ai pas vu, j'etais bourré :rateau:


----------



## macinside (22 Janvier 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait aussi grug il me semble .... Mais bon quand tu vois un poisson au volant t'es tellement surpris que tu penses pas à contrôler. Forcément ...!



tu pense surtout a te contrôlé toi même


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Parfait Alain...  Pas con l'idée du diapo photo sous iMovie.


Heuuu, tout simplement avec iPhoto
Mais je le referai avec iMovie 05 



			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs comment ça se fait que vous vous etes pas fait controler les autres???  Ils étaient juste à la sortie du marché!!!!!  :hein:  :hein:


Laquelle, il y en a 3 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas je peux pas m'assoir a coté de fabien,
> il y a toujours  lumai a ses cotés


Viens avec un pass : fifille  :rateau:

A propos de contrôle !


			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> *Je viens, c'est** sûr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frodon !
Tu as fais une rencontre du 3è type


----------



## lumai (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas je peux pas m'assoir a coté de fabien,
> il y a toujours  lumai a ses cotés



Ho mais si tu viens, Roberta, je te cède la place avec joie !!! 

Et puis il y a deux places autour de Fabien... on devrait arriver à arranger ça sans se créper le chignon !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ho mais si tu viens, Roberta, je te cède la place avec joie !!!
> 
> Et puis il y a deux places autour de Fabien... on devrait arriver à arranger ça sans se créper le chignon !




non non, toi + la novelle amie, 
moi je suis vraiment de trop   

mais t ' inquiete, j'ai deja fait d'autre reperaiges


----------



## Cillian (22 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les voici, les voilà



Merci golf


----------



## Nexka (22 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> mais t ' inquiete, j'ai deja fait d'autre reperaiges




Ah oui???  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Qui ça???       (je suis trés curieuse!!)


----------



## macinside (23 Janvier 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui???  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Qui ça???       (je suis trés curieuse!!)



oui, des noms ! des noms ! des noms !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> oui, des noms ! des noms ! des noms !  :love:



ben alors, ça vient


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ben alors, ça vient





attend toujours !!!!


----------



## Marcant (23 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les voici, les voilà



Super !! sympa le montage !


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les voici, les voilà



Super. Comme Mackie, je reconnais certaines de celles que j'ai faites


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Super. Comme Mackie, je reconnais certaines de celles que j'ai faites



c'est plus sympa de les regrouper


----------



## iTof (23 Janvier 2005)

eh ben, Golf a relevé le niveau côté "report from Paris", avec sa brigade de photographes  va falloir assurer dans la Capitale des Gaules  l'avait l'air très très sympa le resto


----------

